
Even the best AI for spotting fake news is still terrible - mkm416
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612236/even-the-best-ai-for-spotting-fake-news-is-still-terrible/
======
mhkool
Last time I checked AI does not know how to fact check and without fact
checking one cannot determine with a high degree of certainty if news is fake
or not.

